# [emerge]chromium-16.0.912.77 (userfetch)[SOLUCIONADO]

## upszot

Hola gente..

 bueno resulta que estoy tratando de actualizar chromium y para esta version me tiro el siguiente error al querer descargar el ebuild..

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/chromium-16.0.912.77
> 
> !!! Insufficient space to store chromium-16.0.912.77.tar.bz2 in /usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> !!! Insufficient privileges to use remaining space.
> ...

  y efectivamente tengo activado eso en el /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # egrep FEATURES /etc/make.conf
> 
> FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"
> 
> 

 

el tema es que ese FEATURE lo active aproposito y venia instalando hace rato sin problemas...

(para el que no sabe que hace) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&part=2&chap=3

es una medida de seguridad...

estoy seguro que si la quito esto va a salir adelante... pero mi pregunta es mas a fondo...

pq tengo que quitar esta medida de seguridad para poder instalar esta version de chromium?, esto se toma como un bug?

Saludos

----------

## gringo

acabo de probar en mi sistema y me ha bajao sin problemas ( tb. uso userfetch).

No será que no te queda sitio en $DISTDIR ??

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> No será que no te queda sitio en $DISTDIR ??

 Hola..

no.. ni siquiera tengo asignado un valor para dicha variable...(hago un "echo $DISTDIR"  y no devuelve nada

probe de ponerle "-userfetch" y efectivamente funciona, asi... pero sin la seguridad obviamente..

espacio en /var/tmp/portage/ tengo...

esta es la salida de mi "emerge --info"

http://pastebin.com/Kd75rqHw

alguna idea?

----------

## quilosaq

El enlace para ver tu emerge --info no me funciona.

Aún así te puedo decir que la variable DISTDIR se define en make.conf y sólo está activa cuando emerge está funcionando por lo que no podrás verla en tu shell. Normalmente apunta a /usr/portage/distfiles. Mira si en esa ubicación tienes sitio o no.

----------

## upszot

uu.. no me habia dado cuenta... tenia la partición /usr llena =(

ya estoy limpiando... gracias gente...

----------

